# New to Nissan - bought a 2019 Rogue SV Hybrid



## lloydp211 (Jun 25, 2019)

Well, not quite new to Nissan as many years ago I owned a less than liked Maxima. Glad to see that Nissan has stepped up quite a bit from those years.

I was actually not in the market or at least not really active. But I was helping my idiot son find something to replace his totaled pickup. While at the dealer I got to looking at the Rogue SV Hybrid on the showroom floor and the salesman said he could put me into it easily. I was driving a 2016 Buick Encore. Ended up doing the trade and loving this Rogue.

In spite of the professional reviews general negativity I found the Rogue Hybrid to be responsive and enjoyable to drive. Better acceleration than the Encore. Very quiet ride though a tad noisier than the Encore, with the most comfortable seats I’ve seen in a car.

One downside to the Rogue over GM is the lack of Nissan Connect Services. GM puts OnStar on almost everything and it is a nice to have thing. Nissan should be putting Connect Services in all their cars IMO. It seems to offer many if not all of the things OnStar brings to the table. But it seems it is only with the Navigation stuff and with CarPlay/Android Auto, Navigation just isn’t worth it IMO.

My dealer had the Rogue Hybrids offering $6K off sticker which is really great. A full size car ride with lots of bells and whistles for $24K? Freaking fantastic!!

I’ve put about 200 miles on it since I bought it just knocking around a bit. I’m retired so don’t drive as much as I used to, but so far I’m getting over 34Mpg average. I did do a 100 mile up and back on the Interstate, got a shade under 40Mpg on that jaunt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lloydp211 (Jun 25, 2019)

After having it awhile and putting a bit more miles on this hybrid, I’m still very pleased.

Had an issue with the battery not having enough charge (the hybrid battery), but I drove awhile and all that cleared up just fine. Dealer said I could do that or bring it in for a full charge and either should work.

Also had an issue when using Maps in Apple CarPlay. When giving turn-by-turn directions it wouldn’t lower the radio making it hard to hear the directions. That cleared up on its own and is now working well.

A 120 mile road trip to the airport for my trip to Las Vegas gave me almost 40Mpg over back highways. I tend to not use interstates these days. I am very impressed with the smoothness of the CVT as well as how smooth the kicking in and out of the gas engine is. I only notice the gas engine kicking in and out at around town driving, on the highway the only way I actually know the gas engine is in the mix is because of the tachometer.

While the AC works OK, it isn’t the best one I’ve experienced over the years. It holds temp fine, but is rather slow about getting to temp on hot days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

